# What is the best free alternative to IDM for downloading YouTube Videos



## Jaswant34 (Jul 31, 2016)

I want to download videos from YouTube but i just know about the Internet download manager, I use this as 30 days trial but it ask key after that. I have no money to buy it, could you please suggest me the download manager which allow me to download all YouTube videos form internet but it must be free of cost.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 31, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/mobile-apps/197306-youtube-want-download-video-help-pl.html


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 31, 2016)

Browser extentions..


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 31, 2016)

Jdownloader, video downloader extension, flashget, there are so many that you just have to type on Google "how to download YouTube videos"

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatkat (Jul 31, 2016)

If you don't want to install any software/extension, then try out these online tools:
[OFFICIAL] KeepVid: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook, Vimeo, Twitch.Tv, Dailymotion, Youku, Tudou, Metacafe and more
YouTube to MP4 & MP3 Converter and Video Download - ClipConverter.c
VideoGrabby: Youtube Downloader & Youtube to MP3 Converter - This Free Youtube video downloader online allows you to download Youtube videos / Youtube MP3 easily. Also supported: Vimeo, Soundcloud, Vine, Facebook and many others


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 31, 2016)

There are many more for mobile Android.. download it from osmodroid site
TubeMate
SnapTube


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 2, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> YouTube Downloader Free Download



let me check this

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Browser extentions..



could you please suggest me best browser extension,


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> could you please suggest me best browser extension,



Best browser will be Mozilla for its customisation.

For Mozilla, I use these extentions.
AdBlock Plus, uBlock, IDM Integration,
Flash Video Downloader, DownThemAll

For IDM alternative softwares 

Orbit Downloader (orbitdownloader.com)
EagleGet (EagleGet.com)
Download Accelerator Plus (speedbit.com/dap)
Internet Download Accelerator (westbyte.com/ida) (i was using this, before IDM pretty good)
FreeRapid Downloader (worldrider.net/freerapid) (I used this good for downloading from file sharing sites)
JDownloader (JDownloader.org)
Mipony (mipony.net)

There are many other like DAM, GetRight, flashget, Go!Zilla, but above are popular and good to use.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

For youtube videos use [OFFICIAL] KeepVid: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook, Vimeo, Twitch.Tv, Dailymotion, Youku, Tudou, Metacafe and more


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

+1 for keepvid


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2016)

I personally use 4K downloader. It gives me option to download entire playlists as well.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 8, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I personally use 4K downloader. It gives me option to download entire playlists as well.



I never heard about it, is this free app or pay to use

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Best browser will be Mozilla for its customisation.
> 
> For Mozilla, I use these extentions.
> AdBlock Plus, uBlock, IDM Integration,
> ...



Are these browser extensions are properly coded? my web browser already taking too much resources around 600 MB Ram or higher which indeed to much resource consumption


----------



## billubakra (Aug 8, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> I never heard about it, is this free app or pay to use
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Are you using FF and what are the specs of your system?


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 8, 2016)

core i5 4gb ram

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> For youtube videos use [OFFICIAL] KeepVid: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook, Vimeo, Twitch.Tv, Dailymotion, Youku, Tudou, Metacafe and more



let me check this


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

Late to the party but here goes.

I personally prefer to use VideoDownloadHelper extension for Firefox (also available for Chrome). Not only does it allow you to download embedded videos, it also give a list of all video qualities available for that video and gives you the option to choose which quality you want to download.

In order to do the actual downloads, I use DownThemAll download manager extension.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> I never heard about it, is this free app or pay to use


Yes, its a free crossplatform Video Downloader. I use it on Linux as well. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> Thanks for your valueable suggestion and sharing exprience with me



Dude, I am not your boss 

You don't have to be so formal here all the time.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 10, 2016)

swatkat said:


> If you don't want to install any software/extension, then try out these online tools:
> [OFFICIAL] KeepVid: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook, Vimeo, Twitch.Tv, Dailymotion, Youku, Tudou, Metacafe and more
> YouTube to MP4 & MP3 Converter and Video Download - ClipConverter.c
> VideoGrabby: Youtube Downloader & Youtube to MP3 Converter - This Free Youtube video downloader online allows you to download Youtube videos / Youtube MP3 easily. Also supported: Vimeo, Soundcloud, Vine, Facebook and many others



Hmm these resources looks great hope i get good user experience from them


----------



## Tomal (Aug 11, 2016)

FreeStudio from DVDVideoSoft works fine with me.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 11, 2016)

One more method if you don't want to install any extension or stuff, 
add 'ss' before 'youtube' in the URL. 
so, "www.youtube.com/*********" becomes "www.ssyoutube.com/*********"

This will redirect to savefrom.net another online tool for downloading videos. It might give you a promt for installing an extension with added capabilities, you don't need to do it mandatorily.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Tomal said:


> FreeStudio from DVDVideoSoft works fine with me.



Thanks tomal for the link


----------

